# Hello everybody,I come from China (ear tattooing clamp needed?)



## xq465522 (Mar 16, 2011)

I want to buy a German Shepherd ear clamp,just like:is there someone can help me ?i will pay it .my email is :[email protected]


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I have no idea what a 'German Shepherd ear clamp' is ? 

Something for puppies to support their ears?


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks like a device to put numbers in an animals ear (look at the back side of the pins, it shows up as numbers).

Dunno, but I'm calling a troll here. Can't imagine someone would want to put something like that in a dogs ear :\


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Blazings said:


> Looks like a device to put numbers in an animals ear (look at the back side of the pins, it shows up as numbers).
> 
> *Dunno, but I'm calling a troll here.* Can't imagine someone would want to put something like that in a dogs ear :\


I agree, seems like a strange thing to ask in a first post.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

ACK!!! The picture didn't show up when I first opened this, so I didn't see it. 

That's a tattoo clamp! All THREE of my GSD's have their ears tattooed by something like that. I'll move this to the breeder section cause many of them do the tattooing..


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

looks like a tatoo thing, what do you need it for?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Here you go: Ear Tattoo supplies:

Ketchum Ear Tattoo Gun


----------

